# My "I work part-time at Subway" collection :D



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

So my collection started really, really small with two powerpoint pencils, a powder foundation, and a concealer and a hand-me-down holiday brush set from a friend earlier during 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And then I started buying stuff myself late last year. The rest, they say, is history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only my mascara, brow pencil, a lippie and a lipgloss is non-MAC. The rest is proudly MAC (or Mac, in the case of my computer which is visible in the last picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Regretfully, working two shifts at Subway each week is barely enough money to get me by, let alone buy makeup. So I rely on the Clearance Bin for cheap stuff!! WEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Perfect Topping MSF, Peachykeen blush, Studio Perfect NC25 powder foundation, Peachtwist blush





NW25 Concealer, Blactrack fluidline, Bare Study pp, Constructivist pp





Eyeshadows <3 <3 <3
15-pan palette: (L-R, T-B) Shroom, Ricepaper, Goldmine, Amber Lights, Bronze, Gleam, Expensive Pink, Juxt, Humid, Sumptuous Olive, Stars 'N Rockets, Nocturnelle, Idol Eyes, Silver Ring, Knight Divine
Smoky Eyes 08: (L-R, T-B) Gorgeous, Ambiance, Carbon, Scant, Satin Taupe, Dark Devotion
Warm Eyes 07: Club, Retrospeck, Sunday Best, Showstopper, Star Violet, Nobility





Speed Dial, Lollipop Loving, Creme d' Nude, Cute-ster, Crystal Rose





Magnetique, Wonderstruck, Ola Mango! and random other branded lipglosses and mascara





Cakeshop shadestick, Forever Green, Navy Stain, Gingerroot, Miss Fortune, Spare Change, Permaplum, Estee Lauder pencil, Peacocked, Mint & Olive Chocolight, Graphblack, Shiseido brow pencil, Navy Stain, Forever Green, Small sharpener!





Said hand-me-down brush set: 129SE, 316SE, 266SE, 219SE, 239SE three full-sizes: 224, 217, 194





Strobe Cream and Fix+





Altogether now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for reading!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Oh this is a great collection...I think GlamQueen does too..and her collection is getting pretty large too....


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

pretty shadows!


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2009)

nice stuff!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 26, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

Can you tell I love eyeshadows the most??


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

nice!
i'm looking frantically for a summer job to fund my makeup purchases (i'll take just about anything at this point)...so i sympathize


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2009)

Great collection! You make me want to go to Subways


----------



## n_c (May 26, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## VintageAqua (May 26, 2009)

Great collection. You have a great variety in eyeshadows (my first love too).


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Very nice collection. Like you, eyeshadows are my weakness and I actually openly display them on a nail polish rack I got on eBay.


----------



## atwingirl (May 26, 2009)

My weakness is eyeshadow as well! The colors you have chosen are so pretty. Thanks for sharing your collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh this is a great collection...I think GlamQueen does too..and her collection is getting pretty large too...._

 
Lucky guess!! *whispers* Tish is on to me about my MAC collection lol

You have a nice collection there. I work at Subway too but full time.


----------



## annegal (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well...for future reference if anyone wants to get rid of eyeshadows, I'm a very willing buyer! LOL! Buying makeup is the only motivation for me staying at my crappy Subway for almost 2.5 years now!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

That's a pretty cool collection, no kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how you have specifics of every shade ... I hope Subway pays you more soon


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well...for future reference if anyone wants to get rid of eyeshadows, I'm a very willing buyer! LOL! Buying makeup is the only motivation for me staying at my crappy Subway for almost 2.5 years now!_

 
^I've been working there for almost 3 years and yet I haven't been promoted to assistant manager. Every regular customer I get always ask me 'are you a manager yet?' and I'm like 'no, not yet.' lol


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 27, 2009)

This is a nice collection! I love how you have the eyeshadow palette with some neutrals, some pinks, greens and purples. It's very well rounded.


----------



## annegal (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cathlila* 

 
_nice!
i'm looking frantically for a summer job to fund my makeup purchases (i'll take just about anything at this point)...so i sympathize_

 
trust me, you don't want to work at Subway!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Very nice collection. Like you, eyeshadows are my weakness and I actually openly display them on a nail polish rack I got on eBay._

 
so they're all in pots? but i can't stand eyeshadows in pots! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_That's a pretty cool collection, no kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how you have specifics of every shade ... I hope Subway pays you more soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm already at the maximum wage at Subway according to the age guidelines so no increase there! only increase would prob be the govt annual wage inrease but its like what...50cents/hr??


----------



## annegal (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_This is a nice collection! I love how you have the eyeshadow palette with some neutrals, some pinks, greens and purples. It's very well rounded._

 
Thanks! Working towards some teals and blues now


----------



## Civies (May 30, 2009)

Yeah girlll, work that Subway ! 






 I work two 4 hour shifts as a receptionist every week and a full 8 and a half hour shift every other Saturday and I can barely buy what I want from MAC.
But keep your collection growing !


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 1, 2009)

I love yur collection. small, yet nice


----------



## franimal (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweet collection! You have a lot of MAC staples


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2009)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You have some really good items.


----------



## annegal (Jun 3, 2009)

Two items of which I bought from your sale thread coachkitten!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

You have a great collection going! Some how I don't believe you work there part-time lolz jk!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

They have clearance MAC bins?? WHere where where!


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

Start as a waitress...better hours (amount you work) for more $$. Nice collection


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

Kudos to you for working and STAYING and Subway, I can't imagine working there with those annoying customers who wait on line, and then wait till it's their turn to order, to pull out the cell phone, and call their families to see what they want!!!! (I've been behind many ppl like that, very impaitent lol )


----------



## annegal (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_You have a great collection going! Some how I don't believe you work there part-time lolz jk!_

 
OH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most Aussies got a 900AUD tax handout from our PM so that's where all of mine went! Subway alone wouldn't have been enough LOL


----------



## annegal (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_They have clearance MAC bins?? WHere where where!_

 
Here in Specktra!


----------



## annegal (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justtobenaked* 

 
_Start as a waitress...better hours (amount you work) for more $$. Nice collection_

 
I have no spare time to go looking for another job because i'm at uni everyday and my subway gives me fixed weekend shifts every week for the whole year


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 5, 2009)

nice collection, i like ur stuff


----------



## nunu (Jun 5, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice collection!  Pretty soon in a couple of months I bet it's going to grow even more!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## annegal (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldenchild* 

 
_Nice collection!  Pretty soon in a couple of months I bet it's going to grow even more!_

 
I don't think it's going to grow much because of the new Paypal rules


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_I don't think it's going to grow much because of the new Paypal rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What new rules?! -Nervous-


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

Haha your title made me laugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats though, I wish mine was like that! 

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## nebbish (May 11, 2010)

lol I work at Subway, too!
Your collection looks great. & is very inspiring for a fellow Subway-make-up-junkie lol!!


----------

